# Best training method with Aas



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi everybody, which do you think is the best method of training with steroid use?


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 30, 2015)

I like dumbbells and barbells when Im on the juice. I do reps with these.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

High intensity or volume training?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 30, 2015)

Exactly the same method that yields you good results when not using aas.

But what I do: (in a nutshell)

When I'm off, I use the big lifts (Deads, Press, Bench, Squat, P.Clean). I rarely do arms or specific muscle groups. Rarely do cardio as well. More PL oriented.

When I'm on, I do more of a split routine with one big lift every workout. In that state - I'm less concerned about over-training and catabolisem, and I am more hypertrophy oriented. I start doing cardio as well.

Between the two phases, I prime myself - but this is another story altogether...


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks thqmas,
Reach the muscle failure when i'm on is good?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 30, 2015)

To me it works. Other guys will tell to never reach failure.

You have to experiment and see how your body reacts to it. There is no black or white answer to your question.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 30, 2015)

Sets of 8!


----------



## Schredder (Dec 30, 2015)

Doctrainer said:


> Hi everybody, which do you think is the best method of training with steroid use?



What are your goals?  And what do you want to get out of your training?


----------



## bvs (Dec 30, 2015)

Hard and heavy every day it doesn't matter if I'm on or off


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 30, 2015)

I second that!!!  Heavy weights, reps of 8-10 per set, then heavier weight less reps to failure.  Gotta think of what makes you mad and go off in the gym to get new PR's.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2015)

5x5 some days and 10-12 reps on others.  

you need to do both in a month, a few workouts of each, wk to wk.  The low vol, heavy weight hits you in different ways then drop sets and doing stuff in the 12-15 rep range.  

So i tend to stay low, but will toss in a few hi days to really pump blood threw


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 30, 2015)

crossfit

on a serious note, I do what I typically do, but go heavier.  Also add in extra burn out sets at the end of my typical routines.  Be careful of overtraining though, just because you are on AAS doesn't mean you cant over-train.  Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a hardgainer and want improve my volumes...


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Sets of 8!



How many set for muscle?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2015)

How long have you been lifting weights? Doesn't appear like you have much experience with the iron at all. Forget about training with AAS. Some of these questions you're asking should be basic understanding of working out with weights.  You're asking about lifting with AAS?? drop the AAS curiosity.


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 30, 2015)

Doctrainer said:


> I'm a hardgainer and want improve my volumes...



If you have the correct diet combined with the knowledge needed for a routine, then gaining shouldn't be an issue.  AAS are not magic pills/liquids.  They only help if you know what you are doing in the gym to start with, and have a diet that supports the growth.  Don't mean to sound like a dick, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 30, 2015)

Seeker said:


> How long have you been lifting weights? Doesn't appear like you have much experience with the iron at all. Forget about training with AAS. Some of these questions you're asking should be basic understanding of working out with weights.  You're asking about lifting with AAS?? drop the AAS curiosity.


Right. Start on page one "lifting weights".


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

Seeker said:


> How long have you been lifting weights? Doesn't appear like you have much experience with the iron at all. Forget about training with AAS. Some of these questions you're asking should be basic understanding of working out with weights.  You're asking about lifting with AAS?? drop the AAS curiosity.



I'm 10 years of bodybuilding but are 4 months thats started to used cycle... 
My question is how get better result training with aas.
From replied I realized that it is better to use high intensity. 
How many sets for muscle?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 30, 2015)

Doctrainer said:


> I'm 10 years of bodybuilding but are 4 months thats started to used cycle...
> My question is how get better result training with aas.
> From replied I realized that it is better to use high intensity.
> How many sets for muscle?


You have trained for ten years and it sounds like high intensity, and how many sets, reps, aren't in your routine....what?


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You have trained for ten years and it sounds like high intensity, and how many sets, reps, aren't in your routine....what?



I would like to know the difference in training that I have to apply using aas than not using them.
I'm sorry but i don't know how train with aas


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 30, 2015)

Your training doesn't need to change at all with AAS - keep doing whatever it is that's given you results so far. 

Serious question, if your off cycle training is helping you grow then why the **** would you change it when starting a cycle?
I see people do this ALL the time and I have no idea what's going on - steroids don't change the physiological process of building muscle, they simply enhance the results. 

While I'm ranting, I also don't get why a lot of guys love the 1 muscle group per day bro split BS when cycling.
You have better recovery & increases rates of protein synthesis when cycling so you decide to train LESS frequently and rest MORE huh......idiotic.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 30, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your training doesn't need to change at all with AAS - keep doing whatever it is that's given you results so far.
> 
> Serious question, if your off cycle training is helping you grow then why the **** would you change it when starting a cycle?
> I see people do this ALL the time and I have no idea what's going on - steroids don't change the physiological process of building muscle, they simply enhance the results.
> ...



It's what any true bro does. If you don't do a split you can't be a bro


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry MrRippedzilla,
My split is: 
Lun-arms
Tue- legs
Wed- rest
Thu-back
Frid-chest e shoulders
Sat e Sun rest


Is correct?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 30, 2015)

Doctrainer said:


> Sorry MrRippedzilla,
> My split is:
> Lun-arms
> Tue- legs
> ...



That's exactly the type of bullshit split I was talking about - I'd switch it so that your hitting each muscle group 2x week, or at least once every 5 days. 

I'm guessing English isn't your first language so if you want more specific advice your going to have to detail your current routine, what's working, what's not working and then I'll be happy to critique it if you wish


----------



## Doctrainer (Dec 30, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That's exactly the type of bullshit split I was talking about - I'd switch it so that your hitting each muscle group 2x week, or at least once every 5 days.
> 
> I'm guessing English isn't your first language so if you want more specific advice your going to have to detail your current routine, what's working, what's not working and then I'll be happy to critique it if you wish



Mrrippedzilla,
What is a correct division?
Sorry but my english is bad...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your training doesn't need to change at all with AAS - keep doing whatever it is that's given you results so far.
> 
> Serious question, if your off cycle training is helping you grow then why the **** would you change it when starting a cycle?
> I see people do this ALL the time and I have no idea what's going on - steroids don't change the physiological process of building muscle, they simply enhance the results.
> ...



Because whenever you watch a YouTube video or read a muscle mag article on how the pros train that's how they do it... best guess I can come up with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2015)

Doctrainer said:


> Mrrippedzilla,
> What is a correct division?
> Sorry but my english is bad...



Doc just do what you have always done so long as it's been working.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree with what everyone has already said.  You don't need to do anything different on AAS, but you should be able to increase your weight more quickly than when you're off.  Just train hard, eat right, and make the most of your cycle.


----------



## monster-ish (Dec 30, 2015)

If you really wanted to train each muscle group twice a week you could do something like this: 
Day 1- chest/triceps
Day 2- back/biceps
Day3- legs/ shoulders

You can always switch it up too to keep your body guessing


----------



## mickems (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree that training method while on or off doesn't need to change. as long as your current training and diet are good, you will see increased strength that, will bring increased results.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 30, 2015)

Ah muscle confusion. Because my muscles have thoughts.


----------



## bsw5 (Jan 4, 2016)

Post some stats up.. what are your goals?


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

How long have you been training? What methods have worked for you thus far? I think your training method is going to be completely goal dependent. What are your goals?


----------



## Doctrainer (Jan 4, 2016)

IronSoul said:


> How long have you been training? What methods have worked for you thus far? I think your training method is going to be completely goal dependent. What are your goals?



I'm new with the use of aas...my methods of training is high intensity training using drop set...i'm an ectomorph and i want gain weight... I'm using turinabol for my first cycle... There is difference in frequency training about when i'm during cycle or out cycle?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 4, 2016)

The best on or off cycle is diet, nutrition is 80% of it.


----------



## Doctrainer (Jan 4, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> The best on or off cycle is diet, nutrition is 80% of it.



What is the difference of calories or macro about on cycle and off cycle?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 4, 2016)

There is no difference. You eat the same on or off


----------



## Doctrainer (Jan 4, 2016)

How many spread the nutrients?
40%pro,45%carbo,15%fat? Is ok?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 4, 2016)

Depends what your tdee  is and what your macro intake should be  also goals.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

It's all goal dependent man. Are you wanting to put size on or lose weight?


----------



## Doctrainer (Jan 4, 2016)

IronSoul said:


> It's all goal dependent man. Are you wanting to put size on or lose weight?



i want put size!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

Crossfit is the only way to go when on AAS.


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes Crossfit will get you large.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Crossfit is the only way to go when on AAS.





rburdge84 said:


> Yes Crossfit will get you large.



Lol don't take this shit seriously. If you want size, train for strength. The size will come. I would recommend a powerlifting/strength program or method. Also as herm said, find out your tdee and figure out your calories intake from there. You'll want to be in a calorie surplus to put the size on, whether using AAS or not. You'll be able to synthesize more protein and store my glycogen in your muscles while on AAS though, so take advantage of that.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

Eat eat eat and train like a animal. Your muscle recovery will be insane quick so u could train twice a week and be fine if your eating right.  When your off your going to feel a little weaker so do more focused movements on the muscles.


----------

